# Game 2: Detroit Pistons (0-1) @ Phoenix Suns (0-1) - 11/2



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Friday, 10PMEST/8PMMT/7PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 85-87 Vs. Warriors*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's to 0-2. :cheers:


We should beat these guys.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I hate female announcers for mens sports....


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

How can you possibly make me miss Scott Williams?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

'Well outside the 3 point-charge line' - female announcer on the scola blocking foul.

WTF is a 3 point charge line?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chilltown said:


> 'Well outside the 3 point-charge line' - female announcer on the scola blocking foul.
> 
> WTF is a 3 point charge line?


:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Is it bad, I was uninterested in watching this? And it's only game 2.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Is it bad, I was uninterested in watching this? And it's only game 2.


Well we aren't talking must-see-tv here. lol It is the Suns who are bad and the Pistons who just aren't ready yet and will probably be average in the east at best.


I lost interest the moment I heard the female announcer and not Eddie Johnson.

It just bothers me. I may just be sexist in this regard but I dont think so... I just dont see how a woman can offer meaningful insight on a mens sport. :kanyeshrug:


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

smh Shannon Brown.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Beasley with a little flury at the end of the half. Suns up 54 - 46.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

chilltown said:


> Well we aren't talking must-see-tv here. lol It is the Suns who are bad and the Pistons who just aren't ready yet and will probably be average in the east at best.
> 
> 
> I lost interest the moment I heard the female announcer and not Eddie Johnson.
> ...


Pistons did have something to do with it. Also, just sitting through game 1's and how bored I might end up or feel wasted time.


lol who is it?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

75-69, Suns 8:50 left. Just started watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brown did something good for once.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I dont even know who it is. First name is colleen...? Like i know I am not even giving her much of a chance, but even if I did... she is still terrible.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Don't look now, Brown's en fuego. 8 pts in 4th.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Brown again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

87-77, Suns 4:12 left.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Nobody ever said Brown can't catch fire.. its the other times. The other 4 out of 5 games that it doesnt happen and everyone knows it but him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, I know. And yes, he still sucks. 


Can't believe Prince is still on the Pistons.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad he's playing well. Go Brown!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally, Beasley does something while I'm watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Too much passing...


89-84, Suns 25 secs left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, Goran to Tucker who was under the hoop. 


91-87, Suns 13.7 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Smh. Singler 3. 


91-89, Suns 4.2 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Telfair 1/2. Failed to put it away. I'm expecting a game tying 3.


92-89, Suns 3.6 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Air ball. Suns win


*Suns 92, Pistons 89.* 


Gortat 16/16/3

Dragic 15/10

Beasley 16/7


----------

